# Kyokushin Karate..I want to learn.



## Sergei Raff Striker (Feb 2, 2011)

I have been studying Kyokushin Karate(I haven't actually EVER taken it. By studying, I mean I have been watching lots of training videos. Lots of videos where the teacher was instructional to his students, and students progressing in belt levels.) And I need to take this. Well, I wouldn't say - "Need." But, I want it so bad that I feel like I need it. This whole time, I have been looking for a martial art to take. One that felt right, one that looked right for me as a person. And for my personality, and I have found it. But..there is one thing. 

I can't find anywhere that teaches it. Or anyone for that matter...I have looked and looked. And I don't think I could learn myself, I honestly don't. Seeing as how people who watch videos of people teaching(Like youtube.) Don't really...well..."Learn it." They see it, and try their best to mimic it. And it's not really the actual thing, if you get what I mean. But I'm not sure WHERE to post this. It might be in the wrong place. But...err...I live in Alabama(Yes...before any of you make fun of me and call me a redneck and such..Although I'm not.) And I honestly don't know of any places. Do any of you here know of any place that teaches Kyokushin Karate? =\ Thanks for the help.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 2, 2011)

After the death of Mas Oyama, kyokushin split into several organizations-especially here in the U.S.-with different names.

You'll find what you want here



Saiko Shihan Y. Oyama, Founder​ 
1804 29th Avenue South
Birmingham, AL 35209
Tel: (205) 879-4841
Fax: (205) 879-4849
e-mail: oyama@worldoyama.com​


----------



## clfsean (Feb 2, 2011)

Nevermind!


----------



## Omar B (Feb 2, 2011)

As Elder said, Kyokushin broke into many smaller groups, both before and after Mas Oyama's death.  I do Seido, there's Oyama Karate, there's a whole list of style that descend from KK, just look.


----------



## elder999 (Feb 2, 2011)

Omar B said:


> As Elder said, Kyokushin broke into many smaller groups, both before and after Mas Oyama's death. I do Seido, there's Oyama Karate, there's a whole list of style that descend from KK, just look.


 

The difference between the "after death" groups and Ashihara, Seido and Enshin is that they all tried to claim the "kyokushin" name, intellectual property, and direct connection to Oyama. The styles like yours all broke away while Oyama was alive, and classify themselves as separate styles....


----------



## searcher (Feb 3, 2011)

elder999 said:


> The difference between the "after death" groups and Ashihara, Seido and Enshin is that they all tried to claim the "kyokushin" name, intellectual property, and direct connection to Oyama. The styles like yours all broke away while Oyama was alive, and classify themselves as separate styles....


 

Not to mention that Ashihara and Enshin do not use the same kata as Kyokushin.    As well as the huge emphasis on sabaki.


An option is to find styles that train in similar ways as Kyokushin(Yoshukai, Chito-ryu).     It is a real shame that everything went all crazy when Sosai Oyama passed.


----------

